# Good Instrumental Songs



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

The instrumental is very under-appreciated. Just a good tune, no lyrics and vocals to get in the way. It literally is classic. I think more bands should keep this in mind.

What are your favorite instrumental songs?

A few of mine in no particular order, just whats on my phone right now.

Green Onions
Having an Average Weekend (kids in the hall theme song, bad show good song)
One Step Beyond
Rebel Rouser
Rumble

Also most of "Dark side of the moon". Not on my phone at the moment but needed mentioning.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

The majority of the music I listen to is instrumental; I dig pretty much anything by Paul Gilbert, Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen, Derek Sherinian, etc. 

For specific tracks Tender Surrender is definitely one of my favorites. Yngwie's "Concerto Suite For Electric Guitar And Orchestra In E Flat Minor CD" (yeah, the title is that long) is a great album as well.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have many favorites most of which are very technically flashy but one of my all time favorites is a non flashy by Eric Clapton. Peaches and Deisel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0p_gvhII_w

A couple more. Eric Johnson Cliffs of Dover.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55nAwmVLQSk

And Brad Paisleys "Departure" which I can't find on youtube.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

sgiven said:


> The instrumental is very under-appreciated. Just a good tune, no lyrics and vocals to get in the way. It literally is classic. I think more bands should keep this in mind.
> 
> What are your favorite instrumental songs?
> 
> ...


 Mobbydick from led zepplin is a good instrumental song!
And olso Tequilla!...is that a instrumental song anyway

Frank:smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

anything django did, with or without grappelli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzsPGHsi90&feature=PlayList&p=4A64BDBA5F9629AE&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended as Lovers (written by stevie wonder)
Holdsworth - Devil Take the Hindmost 

These 2 come to mind initially. 

I also love a few satriani, eric johnson (esp the tones cd) and Vai tunes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I like a lot of instrumental stuff.

I like a lot of Joe Satriani--especially his album, The Extremist and the songs War & New Blues.
Phil Keaggy's albums Jammed & 220 have some great stuff as well.
Hound Dog Taylor has some great stuff. His album Natural Boogie is about half instrumental.

Then there's Jeff Beck's Blow by Blow & Wired.

SRV's cover of Little Wing, as well as Chitlin Con Carne are a couple others that spring to mind.

To switch genres--Christopher Parkening has a great body of work. Some of it has vocals by others, but most of it is just his guitar, although he has done duets & played with orchestras. I posted a video of him in the Post Good Music thread.

I also like Steve Howe's work on Mood for a Day.

Ritchie Blackmore did some cool stuff with Rainbow, including an instrumental version of Still I'm Sad, as well as Veilleicht das nachster Zeit & Difficult to Cure.

One of my favorites is Stu Hamm's album Kings of Sleep--especially the song Count Zero.

I could keep going, but I'll leave it there for now, although I'm sure I forgot some good ones.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

YYZ - Rush, Peaches en Regalia - Frank zappa, Cliffs of dover- eric johnson. Few other good ones off Rush's latest, snakes and arrows


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sleepwalk by Santos and Johnny and just about anything by Django and Charlie Christian


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Sleepwalk by Santos and Johnny and just about anything by Django and Charlie Christian


Dickey Betts had some nice ones too.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Joe Pass was a real revalation for me. I also lilke laid back Ry Cooder stuff as well. I always LOVE Miles Davis. He really understood guitar in a way most horn/brass players don't.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been enjoying a new find courtesy the GP issue with Brad Paisley on the cover: Monty Montgomery. Check him out doing Little Wing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31QQ1gNpAaY

Go in around the 5 - 6 minute mark to really get an idea of just how un-freaking-believable this guy is. The solo bit and exit back into the full band at 6:30 is _TIGHT_.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

The Beastie Boys' instrumental album "The In Sound from Way Out!" is in my opinion by far the best thing they've ever done and an all around fantastic, creative album and you get a sense of how good of musicians they are.

Also, "Jessica" by the Allman Brothers is a great instrumental track.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I've been enjoying a new find courtesy the GP issue with Brad Paisley on the cover: Monty Montgomery. Check him out doing Little Wing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31QQ1gNpAaY
> 
> Go in around the 5 - 6 minute mark to really get an idea of just how un-freaking-believable this guy is. The solo bit and exit back into the full band at 6:30 is _TIGHT_.


He's very tight. .....How come I don't really dig the sound of his guitar( not the playing)?


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, this is tough to narrow down, I have hours of great guitar instrumentals on my iPod - Satch, Malmsteen, Gilbert, Bumbfoot, Eric Johnson, Zappa, Gary Hoey, John 5, Steve Stevens.....just to name a few. 

These are a couple of instrumentals I like to Jam to :

Gary Moore - The Loner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3-TgDjcBL0

Satriani - All Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYL9LyNxpoI


Hmm.....acutally didn't notice until now, bit of a theme there huh ?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy there is a TON !!!!
Apache by Ingmar Jordan is an old fav of mine.
the Ventures...... Walk Don't Run, Pipeline, etc.
Telstar by the Tornados (first single by a British band to reach #1 in the US)
Third Stone From the Sun.....Hendrix
Flying.....the Beatles
Any Jeff Beck record from Blow by Blow on.

..and so on and so on.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Freddie King did a lot of great ones. This one ranks right up there for me though.

The Supernatural


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

faracaster said:


> Apache by Ingmar Jordan is an old fav of mine.
> the Ventures...... Walk Don't Run, Pipeline, etc.


When I was first learning guitar these were the tunes I was trying to cop -- brings back awesome memories (and a few cringes). Especially the Ventures. Man, I've always loved the Ventures. Their cover of Theme from A Summer Place is high on my list of songs that bring back great childhood memories (and I was born in '77 no less...).


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> He's very tight. .....How come I don't really dig the sound of his guitar( not the playing)?


Yea, the acoustic-as-overdrive-rock-machine is weird. You're expecting acoustic or electric, but not this weird in-between thing. Grows on you though. At least it did on me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's not his greatest piece of work but I have always really dug Midnight by Jimi Hendrix, it's a lesser known studio jam. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-38Yc92IDg38Yc92IDg[/URL]

Sleepwalk was mentioned earlier, great tune. There's a killer Danny Gatton version out there on YT.

Rush was also mentioned earlier. There's an excellent live in studio take of La Villa Strangiato here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7jVoXx9AmM


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> When I was first learning guitar these were the tunes I was trying to cop -- brings back awesome memories (and a few cringes). Especially the Ventures. Man, I've always loved the Ventures. Their cover of Theme from A Summer Place is high on my list of songs that bring back great childhood memories (and I was born in '77 no less...).


The Shadows were, I think, the British equivalent of the Ventures. An all instrumental guitar band, based around Hank Marvins magic Stratocaster. If you read an interview with any famous British guitarist, they will almost always mention Hank Marvin as being an early influence:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's one I don't think i'll ever get tired of.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sad_q-8Tmec


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ottawa used to have a TV dance show on Saturday afternoons in the 60's called "Saturday Date". I used to watch it for one thing, and one thing only: the opening theme. It was "The Rise and Fall of Fingel Bunt", which was quite simply the heaviest thing I had ever heard in my life.

I did, and still do, have a thing for "Sleepwalk", and especially for "Telstar". Other instrumental hits of my youth included "Honky Tonk" by Bill Doggett (which has a guitar riff that I still love and try to use wherever possible), and "Red River Rock" by Johnny and the Hurricanes.

Given its spoken word instroduction, I'm not sure if it counts, but since 90% of it is straight-ahead instrumental, I'll mention "The Messiah Will Come Again" by Roy Buchanan. That one absolutely captivated Montreal the year it came out, as did "Hocus Pocus" by Focus, and "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" by the Allman Brothers. Saw Duane and Dickey do that one at Terre des Hommes in '71 or so.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This one's for you Mark, this "Austin City Limits " show is one I NEED to find.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isImiXhCosk&feature=related

P.S. You seem like a savvy guy. I'm embarking on a homebrew Tele project soon and was wondering what pickups would get me closest to this sweeter singing tone. Not that I mind the hotter country pickin' Tele sound, but this and Gatton's tone seem warmer than the typical Tele thing. Barring their respective and incredible touches of course.

Shawn.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I pretty much listen to instrumental music continuously; stuff like Vai, Satch, Paul Gilbert.

Check out

Steve Vai - Whispering a Prayer
Joe Satriani - Thinking of You
Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain
Eric Johnson - Song For George
Paul Gilbert - Rusty Old Boat


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Here's one I don't think i'll ever get tired of.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sad_q-8Tmec


Blonde's all around tele and hammond C3


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> P.S. You seem like a savvy guy. I'm embarking on a homebrew Tele project soon and was wondering what pickups would get me closest to this sweeter singing tone. Not that I mind the hotter country pickin' Tele sound, but this and Gatton's tone seem warmer than the typical Tele thing. Barring their respective and incredible touches of course.
> 
> Shawn.


The old "Nancy" tone quest...... Get Jon Moore to wind you something in the mid 6k Range ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Shorty! Who's Jon Moore?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've always been partial to "Samba Pa Ti" by Santana.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Thanks Shorty! Who's Jon Moore?


Forum member 

tonefordays.com 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=16821


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> P.S. You seem like a savvy guy. I'm embarking on a homebrew Tele project soon and was wondering what pickups would get me closest to this sweeter singing tone. Not that I mind the hotter country pickin' Tele sound, but this and Gatton's tone seem warmer than the typical Tele thing. Barring their respective and incredible touches of course.
> 
> Shawn.



Try Don Mare. He has actually dissected Roy's guitar and created a Nancy set.
http://donmarepickups.com/pickupsfortele.html

cheers
pete


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I NEVER get tired of Clapton's version of 'Hideaway' on the Beano album. Also, somebody mentioned 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers' by Jeff Beck, and here's an obscure one: 'El Verano' by Pablo Cruise. I also like just about everything that Uzeb did, as well as Alain Caron's Le Band after Uzeb broke up, and some of Brian Bromberg's stuff, and oh yeah, 'Pick Up The Pieces' by the Average White Band.
-Mikey


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Another great instumental record is Ry Cooder and Manuel Galban's "Mambo Sinuendo". It's Cuban music meets surf.....awesome. Galban is a monster.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of awesome choices. Youtube rocks for taking a quick listen to a song.

I don't think a song has to have zero lyrics to be an instrumental. There can be a few lines scattered around and I'd say it could still qualify. It's just one of those things that you know one when you hear one.

I totally forgot about Sleepwalk. It's a beautiful song.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I've been enjoying a new find courtesy the GP issue with Brad Paisley on the cover: Monty Montgomery. Check him out doing Little Wing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31QQ1gNpAaY
> 
> Go in around the 5 - 6 minute mark to really get an idea of just how un-freaking-believable this guy is. The solo bit and exit back into the full band at 6:30 is _TIGHT_.


Monte is great! Look up the vid of him doing "When Will I?" on ACL. 

I agree I don't dig his tone all the time (with his old beat up Alverez) but what a great player.

Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

There have been so many posted here that I am in total agreement with and a ton more. How about this...just a blues jam but Mike Bloomfield just nails it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdMf-86Evro This solo has always sent chills up my spine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nickelo said:


> Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain


It's good to see someone else has heard of LTE. I also like Biaxident


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Another great instumental record is Ry Cooder and Manuel Galban's "Mambo Sinuendo". It's Cuban music meets surf.....awesome. Galban is a monster.


Ry has some great instrumentals ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> "Telstar".
> 
> Given its spoken word instroduction, I'm not sure if it counts, but since 90% of it is straight-ahead instrumental, I'll mention "The Messiah Will Come Again" by Roy Buchanan. That one absolutely captivated Montreal the year it came out, as did "Hocus Pocus" by Focus,


I knew I'd forget some.
And Messiah counts, even with the spoken intro--epsecially if Hocus Pocus with its yodelling counts.

And I've posted a video here for Messiah at least twice before.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Gary Moore - The Loner
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3-TgDjcBL0


Yes! I totally forgot about that one.

Can't seem to find a streaming copy at the moment but another good one is "The Lone Spaniard" from Derek Sherinian's new album.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

mario said:


> There have been so many posted here that I am in total agreement with and a ton more. How about this...just a blues jam but Mike Bloomfield just nails it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdMf-86Evro This solo has always sent chills up my spine.



That is a great tune. How about Albert's Shuffle.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, we're on page 3 and no one had mentioned "Frankenstein" yet?

Check out this vid from the BBC show "The Old Grey Whistle Test" which also features a very young Rick Derringer on guitar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ekf15N4eA


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That is a great tune. How about Albert's Shuffle.


I wondered where you got the reference point for your V59 pu's from ?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jerry Donahue: The Beak/Claw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhcY5sjb77I


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I forgot...ANYTHING by 'The Hellecasters'
-Mikey


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread's got me revisiting YouTube's riches. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ9-3OMxf0k&feature=related


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not for everyone, but Lalo Schifrin is one of the all-time greats of TV and film music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0wtBQ4KnQ4&feature=related


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

My vote goes for David Gilmour's "Mihalis" off his self-title debut solo album. It's completely different from anything he's done before or after. There's also a great version floating around of David doing Fleetwood Mac's "Albatross". I think its better than the original


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I wondered where you got the reference point for your V59 pu's from ?
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


That is amazing tone isn't it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That is amazing tone isn't it?


Very familiar :smile: but I can't find the talent switch on those pickups .. You hide it?


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> When I was first learning guitar these were the tunes I was trying to cop -- brings back awesome memories (and a few cringes). *Especially the Ventures*. Man, I've always loved the Ventures. Their cover of Theme from A Summer Place is high on my list of songs that bring back great childhood memories (and I was born in '77 no less...).


Speaking of the Ventures - I came across a site not long ago that has an early prelude to the guitar instruction/backing track material you see today:

http://jukebox.au.nu/instromania/instro_monsters/ventures/1965_play_guitar_with_the_ventures/

What's really cool is it's the Ventures themselves playing the backing tracks.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

although Apache and instrumentals by The Ventures and Dick Dale come to mind, one of my faves is Albert's Shuffle from Supersession 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUKufZGdeXY


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Wow, we're on page 3 and no one had mentioned "Frankenstein" yet?


I thought I'd listed it already--I guess I missed it. Thanks.

And here's the previously mentioned Hocus Pocus-
[youtube=Option]bpV5InLw52U&feature[/youtube]



Rugburn said:


> It's not for everyone, but Lalo Schifrin is one of the all-time greats of TV and film music.


I used to jam on that song and other TV themes with some guys I used to jam with. Sometimes we did them fairly straight--other times we messed around with them a little, or a lot. Lots of fun.

Another great theme is The Good, the Bad & the Ugly--there are voices, but no actual words.
[youtube=Option]fGIelcG0r3s[/youtube]
Or to see Ennio Morricone conducting this in concert-
go here.

For a Ukulele version--I believe this has been posted on another thread here--
Go here.
The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a good one... Tinsley Ellis doing Mercy, Mercy, Mercy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iNDF-OtZNc


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

How 'bout Ronnie Montrose doing "Town Without Pity".......I love that tune.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVBMJickUeM


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my faves,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtWYmJudTIU&feature=PlayList&p=74454B8BAA6F0108&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Very familiar :smile: but I can't find the talent switch on those pickups .. You hide it?



I will never, ever tell. kkjuw


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Very familiar :smile: but I can't find the talent switch on those pickups .. You hide it?





J S Moore said:


> I will never, ever tell. kkjuw




If Jon won't spill the goods on his pickups, you can always buy the pedal:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Went looking for some classic Miles and snagged a couple of goodies!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjiusdXr_O0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCKKwjDc7h0&feature=related


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

faracaster said:


> How 'bout Ronnie Montrose doing "Town Without Pity".......I love that tune.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVBMJickUeM


I have that 8-track, believe it or not, and virtually wore it out listening to that tune over and over and over. Just a terrific piece of music to start with, interpreted and executed exquisitely. Right up there with Danny Gatton's rendition of harlem Nocturne. You have taste, my friend, excellent taste.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

zontar said:


> I thought I'd listed it already--I guess I missed it. Thanks.
> 
> And here's the previously mentioned Hocus Pocus-
> [youtube=Option]bpV5InLw52U&feature[/youtube]


Daaaaammmmnnnn !! Yeah I totally forgot about that one, yodel rock!!, lol. I've always loved that tune by Focus. I remember going to laser light shows as a teen and they would always play that one.

anyone remember laser light shows at your local planitarium? The last one I saw was Metallica about 15 years ago.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Peaches en Regalia - Frank Zappa. I don't understand how my friends can't appreciate it =/.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> Peaches en Regalia - Frank Zappa. I don't understand how my friends can't appreciate it =/.


I LOVE Hot Rats. The whole thing is great. Gumbo Variations is long and over the top, but I love it! Some of the best Zappa ever IMHO.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Peaches en Regalia - Frank Zappa. I don't understand how my friends can't appreciate it =/.


A timeless classic. You'll love the treatment by hip trombones-are-king group Bonerama: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4ifKkTdxHE

If you haven't done so already, check out the 3-part series mentioned here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20375


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

The Hawai 50 song is not that bad for a instrumental...at least when played by the brian setzer orchestra

the mission impossible theme song is olso one of his good openning instrumental song...that the one he did when he came in mtl in the 90's

The Hawai 50,i saw it in a live in japan dvd

I think is chrismas stuff SUCK tho

Frank:smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Sleepwalk by Santos and Johnny and just about anything by Django and Charlie Christian




...i'm always amazed at how well sleepwalk holds up some sixty years on.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> That is some funky $h!t.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6EJ-UAihYQ&feature=related

crap .... I haven't pulled the T bone out for awhile ...


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Lover Come Back to Me (acoustic), Black Mountain Rag - Chet Atkins
Soul Sacrifice - Santana
Hot lanta - Allmans
Jeff's Boogie, Freeway Jam - Jeff Beck
Driving South - Jimi Hendrix
The instrumental prior to Sloop John B. on Pet Sounds
The instrumental on Superfly
Pink Floyd - One of These Days (close enough)
Albatross - Fleetwood Mac
San-Ho-Zay - Freddie King
Maggot Brain - Funkadelic
Christo Redemptor - Charlie Musselwhite
Thank You Mr. Poobah - Paul Butterfield Band
Diamond Head, Slaughter on 10th Avenue - Ventures
Son Of Mr. Green Genes - Frank Zappa
Rude Mood - SRV
Anything by Speedy West/Jimmy Bryant
Anything by The Meters
Anything by Wes Montgomery


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> YYZ - Rush, Peaches en Regalia - Frank zappa, Cliffs of dover- eric johnson. Few other good ones off Rush's latest, snakes and arrows


Peaches en Ragalia is one of my favourites. In fact, I played it as an audition piece to get into college.

Edgar Winter - Frankenstein
Rush YYZ
Benny Goodman - Sing sing sing

and of course 

Focus - Hocus Pocus


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I remember Peaches En Regalia from my childhood suprisingly, my dad was a HUGE Zappa fan... I'm listening to that CBC Radio documentary on him right now actually. Great song.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I forgot about Les Paul-
My favorites of his are Hip Billy Boogie & Caravan.
[youtube=Option]sFpkWBoRVHU[/youtube]

Or go here and look at the related videos section for more Les Paul, as just searching for LEs Paul brings up a lot of stuff that has to do with the guitar, and not the man.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

John Scofield with Medeski Martin and Wood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyHqJ4U1UE


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Chicken Shack .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clk0AygDfTM&feature=channel


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm gonna add some more jazz to the mix. Here's a clip of Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band playing 'The Jazz Police', but I have liked anything I have ever heard from them so far:
[youtube=object]Z77jD_ign60[/youtube]
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I mentioned 'The Hellecasters' in an earlier post. Here's a few of them:

[youtube=object]1xcZwU97te8[/youtube]

[youtube=object]WG2_R9y33R0[/youtube]

-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I'm gonna add some more jazz to the mix. Here's a clip of Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band playing 'The Jazz Police',


That's nice... Drummer looks like he's working hard... and is that a young Mel Gibson on sax?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

That might be Brian Scanlon on the sax (at least that's who it was on the album). The studio recording also has some great guitar work by Carl Verheyen, so that's missing from the live clip.
-Mikey


----------

